# how many vials needed ?



## Elle72 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi all,
Does anyone know how many vials should I order for my IVF? Apparently they are asking me, if one or two. I do not understand why I would need two, apart the fact that would like to use same donor again. I am nearly 40, endo girl and low amh, why would I need all this sperm?
Help!!

Clinic is asking me all these questions..


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Some clinics use two vials for a single IVF cycle they do this so they have plenty if you have many eggs.  My clnic used two of my donor vials for just 3 oocytes and did not tell me they had done that.  One should be enough for one cycle but check with your clinic.  Or you could order two ART vials which would cover you..  Hope this helps


----------



## Elle72 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks! I have ordered 2!! Hope to get at least this sorted before Easter  funny how am I all jolly for just ordering sperm ampoules...guess it's a little tiny step forward!!!


----------



## smc81 (Oct 26, 2011)

I got very excited when I ordered mine and walked around with a constant smile on my face. Explaining it to people when they asked why I was so happy proved to be quite interesting!

And when it arrived I was just about jumping up and down!


----------

